# AmD Open Day- moved, see new thread



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

moved to a new date and thread.

As the date and venues are being combined, please check the new thread I am starting.

Just checking interest....following on from the Wayside meet and seeing that young Craig the service manager is now leaving to join Amd ....

Could I have some feedback on arranging an open day at Amd to discuss mods/wheels/servicing etc.

I'd like to try and focus on a couple of things namely the chipping process and maybe the 4-wheel alignment and adjustable tie bars as things that could possibly be done under demonstration?

What do you chaps think? Give me some feedback and I'll begin looking into it!

They are based in Bicester, J9 M40 (I think)!

In case you didnt know, they are a tuner with vast TT experience and a good relationship with Wayside Audi for mods under warranty through Wayside.

http://www.amdtechnik.com/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Funny enough I spoke with Craig today and he mentioned this... Count me in depending upon the date..

Jason


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Are they going to be at the National Meet?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, I'd be interested, especailly if one of the things to be focused on is the AmD big turbo conversion... ;D

Cheers, Clive


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

;D ;D Hi Wak, already booked in with Scott for chip on the 
7th june, but I would still consider going .
Phill


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Wak,

A reply from a female equivalent of a "chap" if that's OK 

Certain Dave would would be interested, depending on dates. Intend loitering about down South after National Meet untill around 22 July.

Hear there is shopping village nearby were I could keep myself amused while you boys talk nuts and bolts 

Jackie x


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yep, I'd be interested, especailly if one of the things to be focused on is the AmD big turbo conversion... Â ;D
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Could be requested!

I had been talking to Scott last November about doing a Chip article and an alignment demonstration.

I'll ask about the turbo conversion......!


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

They can use my car for a rear adjustable trailing arms and 4 wheel alignment demo if I can have a discount ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> They can use my car for a rear adjustable trailing arms and 4 wheel alignment demo if I can have a discount Â ;D


Discount already!, you must be one of the brothers!  ;D

Bicester is supposed to have some cool stuff for shopping but never been there myself. I think Amd have some discount voucher scheme as well so make sure you pick up a booklet first.

Looking at the TT calendar I've suggested 19/20 July or any weekend in August....lets see what happens.

Craig is still at Wayside so we may have to wait until the end of June before he can work out some dates and options.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Given the date matches a free w/e, count me in


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

depending on Doris and dates count me in ;D
Cheers Wak


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Count me in Wak, Is there any chance of a discount on mods such as a chip?? I wouldn't mind getting my car chipped while we are there.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Another thing Wak, can you make it Augast as im on holiday through July 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Another thing Wak, can you make it Augast as im on holiday through July 8)


OK, we'll all wait for you then!  ;D Specially after you've told everyone you are on holiday for July! Is a month enough to rest your tired little body..... :

Have you heard the phrase "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few"....make it so cap'n!

I'll see what Craig comes back with.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

sorry mate but ive had my orders [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

good for me. Local too. ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I will be coming to this for sure, should be a fantastic day.

Thanks for organising Wak.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Page 1 updated 30th August provisionally booked....

please dont make any plans until I confirm....dont go booking hotels or selling your house to move to Bicester!  ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Fingers crossed for this one. ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Page 1 updated 30th August provisionally booked....


A*se, I've got a wedding to go to that day!

Still, if it changes.... 

Clive


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sad to say, can't loiter around down South to the end of August...have a good day 

Jackie x


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> A*se, I've got a wedding to go to that day!
> 
> Still, if it changes....
> 
> Clive


aaaaaaaahhhhhhh..got you back for interpro!  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> aaaaaaaahhhhhhh..got you back for interpro! Â  ;D


NOT that quick Wak!! I have an idea! [smiley=idea.gif]

Clive, make sure you have sex with the future bride and then tell the groom...then the wedding is off and you can come!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> NOT that quick Wak!! I have an idea! [smiley=idea.gif]
> 
> Clive, make sure you have sex with the future bride and then tell the groom...then the wedding is off and you can come! Â


Or - get Vlastan to have sex with the Groom and tell the future bride


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Clive, make sure you have sex with the future bride and then tell the groom...


Actually, we're really trying to keep it a secret!!!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

30th is fine with me Wak, count me in

Jason


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes please , Madhouse Team on tour it is ! [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Crap  I can't make it then, i'll be in Pakistan attending a wedding...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wak

count me in, my motors mod free at the moment & im quite desperate to change that! ;D

wasim.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

moved to a new date and thread.

As the date and venues are being combined, please check the new thread I am starting.


----------

